# OK DX RTTY Contest

## UA9KZ

OK DX RTTY Contest


:	19  2009 .  00:00 UTC
:	19  2009 .  24:00 UTC


   .
 ,  
  .
      .

----------


## UY1HY-home

UT3HWW  ,   (  ,   ) .    ,        ,    .  .         ,       ,     "".

----------


## RO9S

...       ua1dz-7-14-21-28  3.5 -  ..     :Super:

----------


## UZ7HO

> UY1HY-home
> 
>   .
> 
> 
>   -


   !  :Smile: 

  ,   20-  15- ,   .

----------


## UA9KZ

20- .
   JA.

----------


## RX1AL

> .  .


  ?      ?

----------


## US6IQ

12 UTC GP      ,  .

----------


## UA9KZ

.
 ,  .
     NA.
    !

----------


## Serg

> !


        UA9K, UA0B...  :Wink:

----------

